# Debian bereinigen



## webhoster (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Frage zu Debian. Ist es möglich das ich das System vollständig bereinige
also das nur noch die wichtigsten Pakete installiert sind und der Rest runter? Da ich auf
dem Server einige Fehlermeldungen bekommen habe und in nicht um bedingt neu Formatieren will. Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit?

Gruß Holger


----------



## Sinac (23. Mai 2006)

Nein, woher soll das System wissen was für dich das wichtigste ist und was nicht? Und wenn nur das was zum Betrieb nötig ist drauf bleibt wirst du nicht mehr viel Spaß damit haben 
Was sind das denn für Fehlermeldungen? Mit APT solltest du eigentlich alles wieder hinbekommen und nicht genutze Pakete inklusive Dependencies entfernen können!
Wenns große Gruppen von Applikationen sind nimm Tasksel, aber nur zur Not.


----------

